# Canon pixma mx340

## linked67

Hi,

I have a new printer Canon pixma mx340 but can't find any  "how-to" install it.

The drivers seems to be cnijfilter-source-3.30-1 from here http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010835.asp.

I don't know what file i must install, they are so many folders and when i try to compile one i get always errors (can't found file....).

Maybe i must compile this special repertory fist and after one other but i don't know in which order.

Any help ?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi linked67.

I've done shortly a similar Howto wich should fit to lot's of similar Canon Printers, sadly it's only in German, cause it's only a German-Gentoo forum where it is published.

Not sure where do you come from, and if it could help you through.

Evenatually try google translation for it.

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=319

Much success, 

Andy.

----------

## linked67

Thanks for your reply Andy, I speak german so no problem for the link  :Smile: 

I already have seen this overlay but it has cnijfilter-3.20-r1 and i have 3.30 from my previous link.

Do you think it works with MX series too ?

The best is maybe i should give a try.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi linked67.

Fine that you are able to read it.

Sorry, i can't tell which of the cnijfilter packages support the MX series.

Please try to find out if some of the packages has use flags fo the MX-(340) model, and try this.

Regards, Andy.

----------

## linked67

I don't see any MX series in the use flag of cnijfilter-3.20-r1 (or below).

would be great to have a update in the overlay soon.

I still search a way to compile the source file   :Confused: 

----------

